# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndes stafin e #shqiperia

## Albo

Ju përshendes nga Forumi Shqiptar dhe uroj qe te jeni duke kaluar nje kohe sa me te mire ne kanal nen shoqerine  e njeri-tjetrit. Nje pershendetje e vecante per stafin e perkushtuar te #shqiperia qe po ben nje pune shume te mire.

Albo

----------

Izabela m (29-10-2013),{A_N_G_E_L_69} (15-01-2017)

----------


## golemasi

nje pershendetje dhe per  ty ne  emer te  stafit

----------


## Bledari

> Ju përshendes nga Forumi Shqiptar dhe uroj qe te jeni duke kaluar nje kohe sa me te mire ne kanal nen shoqerine  e njeri-tjetrit. Nje pershendetje e vecante per stafin e perkushtuar te #shqiperia qe po ben nje pune shume te mire.
> 
> Albo


Gjithashtu nje pershenjdetje nga zemra te urojme dhe ne ty, qe na ke mundesuar qe te hyje ne chat nga Albasoul.com dhe te kemi nje Forum te mrekullueshem ForumiShqiptar.com.
Po ashu pershendetja ime i shkon dhe atyre personave qe nuk dalin ne skene asnje here por qe kane ndihmuar dhe vazhdojne te ndihmojne per kontributin e Forumi
Nga Zemra Ju Pershendes
Bledari

----------


## Vinjol

Albo pershendtje  dhe ty  shoku  ne 9 vjet karriere  qe po baj ketu ne chat si @aop  hera e 3 qe flasim   :buzeqeshje:  bahu noihere i gjalle anej nga chati

----------


## Tekanjozja

*Te pershendes edhe una qe shyj mo ne chat e qe kam harru si esht .......*

----------


## Gerrard

*Gjithashtu Edhe Ne Te Pershendesim Albo. Faleminderit Qe Na Ke Krijuar Mundesin Qe Te Flasim Me Miq/Shok/Shoqe Nepermjet Albasoul.com dhe Forumishqiptar.Com. Uroj Te Kaloni Sa Me Mire Te Gjithe..

Me Rrespekt Endri.*

----------


## DiGiTeX

Pershendetje edhe nga mua!!
Meqenese mua me jepet mundesia dhe rasti tju pershendes te gjitheve juve antar te stafit virtual te Albasoul Network ju pershendes nga thellesija e zemres te gjithe juve qe jeni aktualisht dhe te gjithe ata qe jane larguar nga staffi per shume arsye.
Gjeje mundesine nepermjet forumit te pershendes edhe albo dhe ti uroj atij dhe te gjitheve Operatoreve te serverit si @Aop,@Sop,Irc-Op tju uroj gjithe te mirat ne jeten e tyre reale dhe pacin sa me shume fat mbaresi dhe harmoni ne te!!

Kalofshim sa me kendeshem dhe tani duhet punuar me shume se kure,(Duhet korrur ajo qe kemi mbjellur neve "Te Rinjte")

Me Respeket dhe Dashamirsi VISI !

----------


## RaPSouL

Pershendetje Edhe Nga Une Ilirjan Flm shume per komplimentet po mos te ishe ti nuk do te kishim aritur te krijojme nje shoqeri te tille  :buzeqeshje: 

Me Respekt RaPSOuL

----------


## km92

Gjithashtu edhe nga une ke pershendetje Albo Gjith te mirat
Me rrespekt Mariachi



Albasoul

----------


## Visushi

Me vjen mire qe jam pjese e ketij staffi dhe un tashme, dhe perfitoj nga rasti te pershendes te gjithe anetaret e ketij staffi te perkushtuar te Albasoul.Com.
Albo, dhe per ty ka nje pershendetje te vecante qe ke mundesuar kete mardhenie shoqerie me shqipetaret anekend botes.
Nga zemra ju uroj fat mbaresi para e gjithshka qe deshironi ...!
Me shume respekt 
ViSi.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Ajt pershendetje edhe per ty albo.

Edhe per te gjith stafin #Shqiperia.nga @KnaQu 

Mpuq all

----------


## Homza

Edhe une bashkohem me urimin e Albos dhe persh gjith koleget tjere te stafit.

Homza perndryshe numri njo i stafit pastaj vjen Albo etj etj.

----------


## Erindi

PerShendetje Te Gjitheve!

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Flm qe na kujton dhe gjithe te mirat 

Lindi*

----------


## KUSi

pershendetje stafi jein te mrekulluashem ....... vazhdoni

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ju përshendes nga Forumi Shqiptar dhe uroj qe te jeni duke kaluar nje kohe sa me te mire ne kanal nen shoqerine  e njeri-tjetrit. Nje pershendetje e vecante per stafin e perkushtuar te #shqiperia qe po ben nje pune shume te mire.
> 
> Albo


*Nje her kisha pasur deshire qe te ju falenderoj shume qe na keni krijuar mundesi per komunikim chatim*.*Irc.Albasoul.Com Thjesht Me Afer Per Te Gjith*

----------


## KaLajsi

Pershendetje edhe nga une Albo te pershendes ty edhe te gjith stafin #shqiperia

----------


## BaBa

Pershendetje Stafi #Shqiperia  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Davius

Si ish-pjesetar i ketij stafi te mrekullueshem ju pershendes perzemersish dhe ju uroj te kaloni kendshem ne frekuencat e AlbaSoul-it.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*RrespekTe Per ty si Lider i keti STAFI dhe per gjithe koleget e mi te palodhshem )

Falenderoje userat dhe gjithe vizitoret e keti forumi per kenaqesin qe na dhurojne.

PershendeTje Dj [-_^]*

----------

